# Steroids vs Prohormones? Best for gains and being able to run/ plus acne



## Johnn80 (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been thinking about doing test-cypionate. It seems like you can run on it and make great gains. I run quite a lot and it makes it hard to put on mass. I eat like a horse, but it doesnt seem to make a difference. i'm finding myself at a weight plateau. I workout for 2 hour sessions about 3-4 days a week. I've weighed 160 for a little more than a year. 

However I've heard prohormones work very well and the side effects aren't as bad. And are cheaper. 

Which would a savvy person on this subject recommend?

which product would you get in my situation?


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 7, 2015)

Why are you looking at drugs instead of your diet?  If you want to gain weight without sides that would be where I would start.


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 7, 2015)

So you workout/lift for 2 hours 4 times a week?  And you run on top of it other days or what?  

Bro.  There is no way in hell you are going to put on muscle while running and working out 2 hours per session ungeared. 1 hour max...*MAX *ungeared.  Especially if you have a high metabolism to begin with.  You are going to have to eat like....mashed potatoes with every meal.  Peanut butter sandwhiches for breakfast.  Pizza for lunch.  Steak for dinner.  Ice cream before you go to bed.  You have to be in a calorie surplus.  Bottome fucking line.  Buy a 50lb bag of maltodextrin and mix 250g of that with water while you fucking run.  You burn 1000 calories while running?  Put 1000 calories in your stupid water bottle you sip on while you are burning all your hard earned muscle away.  Seriously this is just fucking retarded.  It's questions like these that made me take a 2 week break from this place.  160lbs?  I haven't been 160lbs since 5th grade WTF>!

Your welcome.


----------



## big and swole (Jan 7, 2015)

Ray is correct although he's being tough on you , look into your diet training and sleep patterns, with adjustments you should at least get up to 180 190 naturally . Good luck brother


----------



## Johnn80 (Jan 8, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> So you workout/lift for 2 hours 4 times a week?  And you run on top of it other days or what?
> 
> Bro.  There is no way in hell you are going to put on muscle while running and working out 2 hours per session ungeared. 1 hour max...*MAX *ungeared.  Especially if you have a high metabolism to begin with.  You are going to have to eat like....mashed potatoes with every meal.  Peanut butter sandwhiches for breakfast.  Pizza for lunch.  Steak for dinner.  Ice cream before you go to bed.  You have to be in a calorie surplus.  Bottome fucking line.  Buy a 50lb bag of maltodextrin and mix 250g of that with water while you fucking run.  You burn 1000 calories while running?  Put 1000 calories in your stupid water bottle you sip on while you are burning all your hard earned muscle away.  Seriously this is just fucking retarded.  It's questions like these that made me take a 2 week break from this place.  160lbs?  I haven't been 160lbs since 5th grade WTF>!
> 
> Your welcome.



Perhaps you're still jacked up on preworkout and that's why you're compulsively lashing out and making inferences. In my workouts i do low reps, high weight. I eat much more than that i can assure you. Due to my lifestyle i have to run a lot. I know my body and i know how hard it to gain weight. this is why i asked what i asked. 160lbs in 5th grade? obviously we have completely different body types. thank you for the maltodextrin tip though i'll look into it.


----------



## Johnn80 (Jan 8, 2015)

johnsonl3872 said:


> Why are you looking at drugs instead of your diet?  If you want to gain weight without sides that would be where I would start.



i've been working out and trying weight gaining diets for years


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 8, 2015)

Johnn80 said:


> i've been working out and trying weight gaining diets for years



Regardless you will need to change your diet.  Drugs alone will not make you gain weight.


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2015)

Johnn80 said:


> I've been thinking about doing test-cypionate. It seems like you can run on it and make great gains. I run quite a lot and it makes it hard to put on mass. I eat like a horse, but it doesnt seem to make a difference. i'm finding myself at a weight plateau. I workout for 2 hour sessions about 3-4 days a week. I've weighed 160 for a little more than a year.
> 
> However I've heard prohormones work very well and the side effects aren't as bad. And are cheaper.
> 
> ...


I assume you mean long distance running and not sprinting. They give winny and eq to race horses and ben johnson won gold on winny. However, for a long distance runner, id guess that winny would be murderous on your joints. Ive read studies claiming that test lowers collagen production, which might be detrimental to a long distance runner. You might be able to counteract that with high doses of vitamin c and glucosamine/msm/chondrotin.

Long distance running involves a lot of aerobic/cardio capacity and from what ive read, virtually all aas decreases your capacity. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20508475

youd probably be better off with bronchodilators such as albuterol or ephedrine.

And running on orals, from my experience, sucks. Severe pumps and cramps would be likely.

If you go the test cyp route, id be interested to know if your run time improves or not. Keep a journal here if you decide to run it.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jan 8, 2015)

Johnn80 said:


> I've been thinking about doing test-cypionate. It seems like you can run on it and make great gains. I run quite a lot and it makes it hard to put on mass. I eat like a horse, but it doesnt seem to make a difference. i'm finding myself at a weight plateau. I workout for 2 hour sessions about 3-4 days a week. I've weighed 160 for a little more than a year.
> 
> However I've heard prohormones work very well and the side effects aren't as bad. And are cheaper.
> 
> ...



How many miles a day are you running and how many calories are you eating.  General macro break down would be good.  

Is your main goal to gain weight or to improve your running?


----------



## Glycomann (Jan 8, 2015)

Johnn80 said:


> I've been thinking about doing test-cypionate. It seems like you can run on it and make great gains. I run quite a lot and it makes it hard to put on mass. I eat like a horse, but it doesnt seem to make a difference. i'm finding myself at a weight plateau. I workout for 2 hour sessions about 3-4 days a week. I've weighed 160 for a little more than a year.
> 
> However I've heard prohormones work very well and the side effects aren't as bad. And are cheaper.
> 
> ...



You're running both ends against the middle.  It's nearly impossible to gain muscle weight whilst doing large amounts of high intensity aerobic training like running. The body will adjust as best it can to the most demanding activity which will be running. You can push it some towards anabolism but the efficacy will be limited and some compounds are better suited to the task than others. Taking a lot of Test or most other injectable oils will most likely hurt your cardio. The best thing you might try is to do what the sprinters do and use low end dosing of mild orals like Anavar and Turanabol. A small amount of test, like 100-150 mg/w could help on top of the oral to keep a normal level of testosterone. I was a fighter for a lot of years.  So I did a lot of activity that was aerobic on top of grappling and weight training. Low dose orals worked best.


----------



## Wetworks (Jan 18, 2015)

Johnn80 said:


> I've been thinking about doing test-cypionate. It seems like you can run on it and make great gains. I run quite a lot and it makes it hard to put on mass. I eat like a horse, but it doesnt seem to make a difference. i'm finding myself at a weight plateau. I workout for 2 hour sessions about 3-4 days a week. I've weighed 160 for a little more than a year.
> 
> However I've heard prohormones work very well and the side effects aren't as bad. And are cheaper.
> 
> ...



Pretty much all gear is gonna be better than any ph you can get. With the recent ban that went thru there is a no brainer which I would pick. Test C is definitely a good choice to put on some size. Make sure your diet is in check....no reason to spend 2 hours in the gym either....and imo cardio should be light.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jan 18, 2015)

If you insert PHs anally they are much stronger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## actionjackson34 (Jan 21, 2015)

I've done prohormones (1-AD and 4-AD) in the past as well as numerous steroid cycles over the years and i will tell you that steroids are definitely the way to go if you decide to go that route BUT from what I read above I would first definitely plan on changing up your diet and maybe cut back on the running if you are looking to put on some weight.

I'm not gonna tell you not to run a steroid cycle but it might be best to take the people's advice on here first then try other avenues (prohormones/steroids)


----------



## Adrenolin (Jan 21, 2015)

Many PH/DS tend to be MUCH STRONGER than several AAS, especially when dosed similarly. Super-DMZ 3.0 or even just one of the compounds in it, any of the 3, and bump the dose up to 60mg similar to what many people run dbol, or or 100mg of ph and compare it to an equal amount of drol... the ph/ds blow the steroids away, no question.

If you're a runner, I'd go with a good dose of EQ, you won't gain any insane amount of weight on it, but it will be lean, and will increase your appetite.


----------



## Adrenolin (Feb 20, 2015)

I previously forgot to mention about acne. The best acne annihilator available is isotretinoin, brand named, 'Accutane'. We have Isotretinoin at IronMagResearch - as little as 12.5mg (0.5mL) can be very effective in treating acne. 



> *IronMag Research Chems** provides top of the line liquid research chemicals. All chemicals have been verified using mass spectrometry, HPLC testing and COA's. All IMR research chemicals are clean and pure!
> 
> **
> 
> ...


----------



## Tre (Mar 3, 2015)

raysd21 said:


> So you workout/lift for 2 hours 4 times a week?  And you run on top of it other days or what?
> 
> Bro.  There is no way in hell you are going to put on muscle while running and working out 2 hours per session ungeared. 1 hour max...*MAX *ungeared.  Especially if you have a high metabolism to begin with.  You are going to have to eat like....mashed potatoes with every meal.  Peanut butter sandwhiches for breakfast.  Pizza for lunch.  Steak for dinner.  Ice cream before you go to bed.  You have to be in a calorie surplus.  Bottome fucking line.  Buy a 50lb bag of maltodextrin and mix 250g of that with water while you fucking run.  You burn 1000 calories while running?  Put 1000 calories in your stupid water bottle you sip on while you are burning all your hard earned muscle away.  Seriously this is just fucking retarded.  It's questions like these that made me take a 2 week break from this place.  160lbs?  I haven't been 160lbs since 5th grade WTF>!
> 
> Your welcome.



Lololol

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the almighty (Jul 4, 2015)

I got better gains off my 1andro 4andro epistane stack then i did off 500mg test a week except for the fact that you cant stay on the prohormones that long, people that trash prohormones as being garbage are retards imo


----------



## the almighty (Jul 4, 2015)

Why do you want to gain weight anyway you're much better off being healthy and fit from running then looking like these strong fat guys at the gym that think they are buff at 20% bodyfat, they look in the mirror and see 5% lol delusional meatheads


----------



## johnsonl3872 (Jul 4, 2015)

the almighty said:


> Why do you want to gain weight anyway you're much better off being healthy and fit from running then looking like these strong fat guys at the gym that think they are buff at 20% bodyfat, they look in the mirror and see 5% lol delusional meatheads



You do know the last post on this thread was 3 months ago right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

